# Problems with Kindle app on Droid phone



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello! I am new to these boards (and the Kindle in general) and have a question about the Kindle app for the Droid phones. I downloaded this app onto my phone while I wait for my Kindle to arrive in the mail from Amazon. I have already downloaded books onto my Kindle app: free books, a couple of paid books, and a couple of samples.

Last night when I went to click on some of the books to open them, I got the following error message:

_"Invalid Book: This book could not be opened. Please remove the book from your device and then download it again."_

 Why is this happening? How do I re-download the books that I already paid for, without having to pay for them again? What can I do to prevent this from happening in the future? Will this be an on-going problem, with both my Kindle app and my actual Kindle once I receive it?

Please help!


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

If you remove the book from the app it will go back into the archive. Open the archive and download again, you will not be charged. 
Why this is happening I don't know, but you don't have to worry too much about it  It can happen on the kindle (never has happened to me though) and in that case you can use the same solution. As long as you don't remove the book from your Manage Your Kindle page, you will not have to pay again.


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

dimples said:


> If you remove the book from the app it will go back into the archive. Open the archive and download again, you will not be charged.
> Why this is happening I don't know, but you don't have to worry too much about it  It can happen on the kindle (never has happened to me though) and in that case you can use the same solution. As long as you don't remove the book from your Manage Your Kindle page, you will not have to pay again.


Thanks for your reply! I tried what you suggested with one of the sample books, and it did not go back into the archive.  What do I do now? I'm afraid to remove the paid ones, but I'm really upset that they're not opening.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Samples are not saved in your archives so they're the exception 

Don't be scared about removing the paid book. Here's one thing you can do so you know for sure it will be in your archive. Go to the Manage Your Kindle page and scroll all the way down. Check the list there to see if your book is listed. If it is, don't do anything on the manage your kindle page. Grab your droid and delete the book from it. Make sure your wireless is turned on and go to the archive. Redownload the book and you should be fine 

edited because I accidentally typed kindle instead of droid.


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

dimples said:


> Samples are not saved in your archives so they're the exception
> 
> Don't be scared about removing the paid book. Here's one thing you can do so you know for sure it will be in your archive. Go to the Manage Your Kindle page and scroll all the way down. Check the list there to see if your book is listed. If it is, don't do anything on the manage your kindle page. Grab your droid and delete the book from it. Make sure your wireless is turned on and go to the archive. Redownload the book and you should be fine
> 
> edited because I accidentally typed kindle instead of droid.


Thank you, I will try that.

I noticed when I logged into "Manage Your Kindle" that I somehow have two mobile devices linked. It says "Kristine's Android" and "Kristine's Android 2."  I only have one Android, why would it be showing two? Could this be part of the problem?

ETA: Should I delete one of these, so that only ONE droid phone is listed?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mysweetpeas said:


> Thank you, I will try that.
> 
> I noticed when I logged into "Manage Your Kindle" that I somehow have two mobile devices linked. It says "Kristine's Android" and "Kristine's Android 2."  I only have one Android, why would it be showing two? Could this be part of the problem?
> 
> ETA: Should I delete one of these, so that only ONE droid phone is listed?


That could indeed be part of the problem. . .it seems you downloaded the App for Android twice. I'm not sure exactly how to rectify it, but you could de-register one of them and see if the Droid still works. If it does all should be well.

I have the Kindle App on my Droid and haven't experienced the problem you're describing. . . . .


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That could indeed be part of the problem. . .it seems you downloaded the App for Android twice. I'm not sure exactly how to rectify it, but you could de-register one of them and see if the Droid still works. If it does all should be well.
> 
> I have the Kindle App on my Droid and haven't experienced the problem you're describing. . . . .


Ok, I did that and everything seems to be working well now! 

However, in the process of all this, and while being distracted by my kids, I also accidentally unregistered my actual Kindle, which has not even shipped yet.  I hope re-registering it once it gets here won't be a problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mysweetpeas said:


> Ok, I did that and everything seems to be working well now!
> 
> However, in the process of all this, and while being distracted by my kids, I also accidentally unregistered my actual Kindle, which has not even shipped yet.  I hope re-registering it once it gets here won't be a problem?


D'oh! 

It shouldn't be a problem. When it comes you'll plug it in to charge it and turn it on. You can register it from the device itself as long as you have your Amazon account login credentials. Or you can just look up the Serial Number and then register it at the Manage Your Kindle page.

If you've not done so, you might go ahead and look at the Users' Guide. . .it's available on the Kindle Support page at Amazon. . . . .


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

That won't be a problem at all. Glad it worked out, enjoy your book and enjoy the kindle once it arrives!


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, everyone!   Yeah, I couldn't believe that I un-registered my actual Kindle, ugh.  I am a bit scatterbrained today, as my kids have been kind of driving me nuts, and I wasn't paying attention to which device I was unregistering.    Oh well, at least it won't be a problem to re-register it once it gets here.

Thanks again!


----------

